
Ex-CIA spy readies to publish book about undercover exploits without approval - jbegley
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/national-security/ex-cia-spy-readies-publish-book-without-approval-agency-n1050456
======
bediger4000
Google "ken dilanian cia". I hate to blame the messenger, but in this case,
Dilanian has some ethical problems, maybe conflicts of interest when reporting
on CIA.

